

Oracle should buy HP and rename itself HP - prashanthr

after HP completes autonomy cleanup, Oracle/SAP should pick it up. I think it makes more sense for Oracle, from a branding standpoint.<p>(disclaimer: I was at Oracle doing M&#38;A. these views are entirely mine and not representative of my past employers or knowledge. I do not directly own HP, ORCL or SAP stocks. I may own one or more of HP, ORCL, SAP through mutual funds in my retirement account)
======
grumps
Uhh pretty sure owning it through your retirement plan is still illegal. Last
a checked even blinded managed trading is not allowed. Of course this could be
dependent on your firm.

Not sure I completely understand why Oracle would want to be in the Hardware
business, then again Google joined it via Motorola.

~~~
e1ven
Isn't Oracle already in the Hardware business, via the Sun purchase?
[http://www.oracle.com/us/products/servers/overview/index.htm...](http://www.oracle.com/us/products/servers/overview/index.html)

~~~
grumps
forgot about that...

------
alexholehouse
Could you explain your logic?

~~~
prashanthr
do you think HP is a better brand than Oracle?

~~~
alexholehouse
After the last two years, possibly (probably?) not - but surely that brand
value is incredibly contextually relevant anyway. For consumer electronics, I
probably wouldn't buy Oracle's tablet the Elisson-3000, but if I were building
a server farm I'd be more inclined to go with Oracle over HP given the
apparent management issues, the current Autonomy debacle, and their flip-
flopping in the consumer PC space.

Irrespective of that, presumably an acquisition decision has more to it than ,
"HP is a better brand so we should buy HP" (this is not rhetorical)?

I'm not necessarily disagreeing with you, especially given your background,
I'm just genuinely interested as to your reasons.

